# 2009 Cannondale Touring Pricing? Catalogue?



## insigma (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi,

Would anyone have an idea of the 2009 T2 pricing please? I heard the prices have gone up quite a bit from 08... or better still, if there are any catalogue scans around of the Touring cycles, that'd be appreciated!

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## Armonhammer (May 25, 2008)

I just purchased a leftover t2 from the C'Dale factory to avoid the increase.
The price for an 09' was around $1349. Burnt orange & a dark green (i think in flat-coat) were the 2 colors available.
Luckily I bought the second-to-the-last 2008 t2 in medium.


----------



## lawsonmabry (Sep 6, 2008)

I just bought a 2009 T1..the price is $1849 with a Selle Anatomica Titanico saddle...cool. Color is white with the old style Cannondale logos.


----------



## Armonhammer (May 25, 2008)

lawsonmabry said:


> I just bought a 2009 T1..the price is $1849 with a Selle Anatomica Titanico saddle...cool. Color is white with the old style Cannondale logos.


Congrats! What components are on yours? 
It would be great to see it, can you get a pic of it so we can see it? I can't find it on their web site.

I picked up my last 08 from the factory & put about 100 miles on mine this week, commuting to work & few errands. It is, to my surprise, pretty fast, even with those big Schwalbes.
I must say that this is the one to get if anyone is serious about touring. Can't wait til vacation this fall!


----------



## lawsonmabry (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the main differences from last year's model other than the saddle are: Mavic A719 rims, ultegra rear derailleur, brakes are labeled Cannondale but I think they are Tektro.

Rode 32 miles this morning with my road buddies and had a hard time keeping up after about 25 miles, then slowed down and really enjoyed the ride. Very stable, great on poor road surfaces, wheels look bulletproof.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a great looking bike. I might swap in some better brakes, particularly if you are going to really load it up. I've had great success with Paul's Neo Retro cantis, probably the best canti brake in production.


----------



## Armonhammer (May 25, 2008)

That bike looks kickazz.
Its great to see others getting the touring C'dale models.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## gaussian (Nov 11, 2008)

*Size?*

Like the pics. I am looking at buying the very same model but am unsure which frame size to get. What frame size if the T1 in the pictures? Also, if you don't mind me asking, how tall are you, and what is your inseam?

It'd be really helpful..thanks


----------



## lawsonmabry (Sep 6, 2008)

*Cannondale T1 sizing*

It's an XL. I'm 6'4" and have a 33" inseam. My LBS called Cannondale with my measurements and they recommended that size. My current road bike is a 60cm Synapse and I think the standover height on the T1 is slightly higher.


----------



## gaussian (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, that helps a lot. I'm 5'11", and have a 32" inseam so I'll probably go for the size down from yours.


----------



## rubyrn36 (Dec 17, 2008)

*fit*

any Cannondale dealer will fit you to ensure the best possible fit for you and experience with the bike


----------



## rubyrn36 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just picked up the last small 2008 T2, got a discount plus had a OLD store credit for $220.00 all told got the bike for $950.00
liked the 2009 looks but definitely wanted the touring type bike more than a jazzed up touring/racer..even though the 2009 T1 looks SWEET!!!


----------

